# Costa Concordia Shipwreck



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

harsh billski, people died on that ship.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> harsh billski, people died on that ship.



I considered that before I posted this.  I do not make light of the deaths.  My focus is on the idiot that caused them.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 18, 2012)

You cant fix STUPID!:blink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

So horrible and theat captain is a hol*


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> So horrible and theat captain is a hol*



What?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> What?



A hole that is what the captain is for leaveing all those people,  he's supposed to be last off the ship not first


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice.  The captain is a coward.  He need to face the justice.  Hope he get his harsh punishment.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> A hole that is what the captain is for leaveing all those people,  he's supposed to be last off the ship not first



What do you mean, he said he accidentally fell into a lifeboat and didn't mean to leave the ship.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

What's really weird is that the Italian nationals see it just the opposite as the rest of the world.  They see the coast guard is ho*e, and the captain as the hero. Maybe there is something cultural I'm missing.  Generally speaking, the most accurate info is closest to the source.  I simply don't know. Go figure.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

billski said:


> What's really weird is that the Italian nationals see it just the opposite as the rest of the world.  They see the coast guard is ho*e, and the captain as the hero.



while i have not been following this closely i find this ^ surprising as one of the first things i heard was they had instantly arrested him and charged him with manslaughter.  odd way to treat a hero.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> while i have not been following this closely i find this ^ surprising as one of the first things i heard was they had instantly arrested him and charged him with manslaughter.  odd way to treat a hero.



I'll bet the Coast Guard forced it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

i awoke to the news on tv and heard something today that the fatal route he took was identical to an "approved" route taken over the summer by another captain.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

I read somewhere yesterday he had friends on the island and he told them to watch how close he was going to bring the ship to the island.... here's the link 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cks-in-Facebook-stunt-for-friends-family.html



> *Cruise disaster: captain neared rocks in Facebook stunt for friend's family
> *In a pre-planned stunt advertised on Facebook, captain of The Concordia, Francesco Schettino, sailed perilously close to the coast of Giglio so that the ship's head waiter could salute his family on land.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 19, 2012)

billski said:


> What's really weird is that the Italian nationals see it just the opposite as the rest of the world.  They see the coast guard is ho*e, and the captain as the hero. Maybe there is something cultural I'm missing.  Generally speaking, the most accurate info is closest to the source.  I simply don't know. Go figure.



Where'd you see this?  From what I read, Italians are wearing t-shirts saying "Get th f*** back on board" which is what de Falco said: 

"The coastguard official who has become an overnight star in Italy after lambasting a cruise liner captain for abandoning his grounded ship is refusing to take on the mantle of national hero, claiming he just did his job."

more here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/18/costa-concordia-coastguard-rejects-hero?newsfeed=true


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Where'd you see this?  From what I read, Italians are wearing t-shirts saying "Get th f*** back on board" which is what de Falco said:
> 
> "The coastguard official who has become an overnight star in Italy after lambasting a cruise liner captain for abandoning his grounded ship is refusing to take on the mantle of national hero, claiming he just did his job."
> 
> ...



Exactly!  About the only thing that the the Captain of the Concordia did that was a great thing, was that after he ran his ship into the reef trying in the maritime equivalent of a unapproved fly-by,  he had the hindsight to quickly turn his ship into shallower water and beach it there as I'm quite sure that there were compartment flooding warning sirens blaring through the bridge of the ship.  Had he not done that, the Concordia would have sunk in deeper waters and the death toll would more than likely been immensely more than it is.

this picture just puts it into perspective how much damage that reef did, and also check out how big a chunk of the rock from the reef is imbedded in the hull, as those liferafts are usually atleast 20 feet in diameter or so


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2012)

drjeff said:


>



That'll buff out.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Where'd you see this?  From what I read, Italians are wearing t-shirts saying "Get th f*** back on board" which is what de Falco said:
> 
> "The coastguard official who has become an overnight star in Italy after lambasting a cruise liner captain for abandoning his grounded ship is refusing to take on the mantle of national hero, claiming he just did his job."
> 
> ...



NPR and BBC radio during the night hours today.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> I read somewhere yesterday he had friends on the island and he told them to watch how close he was going to bring the ship to the island.... here's the link
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cks-in-Facebook-stunt-for-friends-family.html



That reportage is very telling.   The true leader in all this was an off-duty captain from a sister ship, who according to witnesses, initiated abandoned order 10 minutes before the active captain did.  He then assist passers.  Afterwards he appeared very traumatized.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> that'll buff out.



lol


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

We've all heard the transcript.  Just listen to the intonation in the voice.  Wow.

Click cc for english captions.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 19, 2012)

It was a tragedy and is terrible, but some of the pictures are just unreal.  I posted on my FB page last week the image of it on its side...definitely the definition of fail.  

And the AARP Pop Up ad listing cruise deals that came up while I was reading the article, double fail!


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Where'd you see this?  From what I read, Italians are wearing t-shirts saying "Get th f*** back on board" which is what de Falco said:
> 
> "The coastguard official who has become an overnight star in Italy after lambasting a cruise liner captain for abandoning his grounded ship is refusing to take on the mantle of national hero, claiming he just did his job."
> 
> ...




In the night, some residents have taken part and insulted the photographers and cameramen, gathered at the foot of the building of two floors of Mr. Schettino, accusing them of " media lynching "against the captain, they are certain, has " saved thousands of lives . "
Local residents are convinced that Mr. Schettino has probably committed a " human error "when he did do" the inchino "(reverence) the ship, by passing close to the coast of the island of Giglio All lights on and sirens blaring. But then, when the huge liner hit a rock and began to capsize, his behavior was impeccable in the management of the emergency.
For them, " he was clever and has managed to secure a lot of people , "said the photographer, and all his interlocutors stressed that" direct assistance from a rescue boat - as the commander says he fact - called Maritime Control + + and is completely legal . "
The residents also recall that " the inchino "is a tradition widely practiced along the Italian coast, as every Monday vessels MSC greet thus approaching close to the Sorrento peninsula.
No one wants to believe the portrait drawn by investigators with some of his colleagues who speak of a type " Daredevil "and" exuberant "that the ship was flying at breakneck speed," like a Ferrari . "

Source


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 19, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> That'll buff out.



Your on Jeepforum aren't you...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 20, 2012)

Latest I just heard on the radio is the guy took the time to order some dinner for himself from the kitchen after he hit the reef.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Latest I just heard on the radio is the guy took the time to order some dinner for himself from the kitchen after he hit the reef.



And had this chicka with him during that dinner...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> And had this chicka with him during that dinner...



Both?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting article from gCaptain.com:

_*Costa Concordia – The 3 Most Fatal Mistakes*
Captain Schettino has received a lot of criticisms in the mainstream press and, possibly, even more from industry insiders including gCaptain for abandoning ship before the last passenger was safe.  An important question is not being asked however… would his presence on the bridge have saved lives?
*The answer is likely no*. ***_

Story: http://gcaptain.com/costa-concordia-3-fatal-flaws-that-led-to-disaster/?37976


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, this is real big of them.

_*Carnival offers survivors of doomed cruise Costa Concordia 30% off future cruise; outraged passengers prepare for lawsuit*
Survivors of the Costa Concordia wreck are being offered 30% off future cruises with the company — a sales pitch that was not received with much gratitude Sunday.
“It is a ridiculous and insulting offer,” survivor Brian Page, a retired British accountant, told The Telegraph of London, which first reported the discount offer. ***_





Story: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...epare-lawsuit-article-1.1010066#ixzz1kP71LaJA

This earns a (dis)honorable mention in the Wtf thread....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the last thing i want is to go on a cruise after being on that ship 30percent is Horrible


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, 50% is more like it


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

Like I said in the other thread; they should have offered the survivors free cruises for life in exchange for not suing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder what uninjured passengers will realistically be able to sue for?

I could see receiving a full refund, but really not much beyond that.  I don't really equate fear and inconvenience to pain and suffering, but I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what uninjured passengers will realistically be able to sue for?
> 
> I could see receiving a full refund, but really not much beyond that.  I don't really equate fear and inconvenience to pain and suffering, but I'm not a lawyer.



I'm sure they'll find something to sue for...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what uninjured passengers will realistically be able to sue for?
> 
> I could see receiving a full refund, but really not much beyond that.  I don't really equate fear and inconvenience to pain and suffering, but I'm not a lawyer.



Since it happened in Italian waters, with the Italian courts involved, who knows??  Remember the Amanda Knox fiasco??


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Interesting article from gCaptain.com:
> 
> _*Costa Concordia – The 3 Most Fatal Mistakes*
> Captain Schettino has received a lot of criticisms in the mainstream press and, possibly, even more from industry insiders including gCaptain for abandoning ship before the last passenger was safe.  An important question is not being asked however… would his presence on the bridge have saved lives?
> ...



Having a leader is more important than anarchy.  Cases in point: At most disasters, the President/CEO rushes to the scene.  Can s/he do much?  Physically no.  But this is part of leadership.  He likely has collective knowledge, contacts and access to resources that others onboard and ashore do not have.   

Lack of planning and prudence in evacuation drills in inexcusable.  I wonder how much training the captain had in evacuations?

Even in corporations, someone is ultimately responsible for operational activities.  As is often said, "ignorance is no excuse."

I'm not at all persuaded he could be of "no help".


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> Yeah, 50% is more like it



What's the profit margin on these ships?  30%?  The cruise line has lost nothing with this offer.

For starters, they should get their money back.  All of it.   Immediately.
Next, all the costs encumbered by passengers.  Immediately.

Third, "pain and suffering" and punitive damages to the victims.  This is a clear case of negligence on several levels, which could have been avoided.  This last item will only be decided by the courts.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 25, 2012)

billski said:


> What's the profit margin on these ships?  30%?  The cruise line has lost nothing with this offer.
> 
> For starters, they should get their money back.  All of it.   Immediately.
> Next, all the costs encumbered by passengers.  Immediately.
> ...



Do you have experience with maritime law?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you have experience with maritime law?



As the saying goes "sometimes ship just happens!"


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you have experience with maritime law?



What's your point?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what *uninjured *passengers will realistically be able to sue for?



"Negligent infliction of emotional distress"- it's recognized here in the U.S., but I'm not sure whether Italy recognizes it. If Italy does, the liability could be substantial. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligent_infliction_of_emotional_distress
Even if it doesn't, American passengers could sue in federal court here (which could exert jurisdiction over Carnival by virtue of its doing business here), then argue that U.S. law ought to apply even though the incident occurred in Italian waters.

Also, an uninjured spouse could sue for "loss of consortium,"  which Italy probably recognizes: http://heinonline.org/HOL/LandingPa...s&handle=hein.journals/usfm7&div=10&id=&page=


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/25/world/europe/italy-cruise-ship/index.html       the Captain admits he was guilty finally


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/27/world/europe/italy-cruise-ship/index.html


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2012)

_*Costa Concordia civil lawsuit to be filed in Miami may face legal hurdle*
U.S. citizens who were on the Costa Concordia and want to sue *may be lost in the sea of fine print* written on the back of their ticket vouchers, according to legal experts. *** Included in the fine print on the back of each passenger ticket voucher is a clause stating all lawsuits against the cruise liner must be filed in the country where the company is based. The headquarters for Costa Cruises is Genoa, Italy. *** [However,] "You don’t expect that when you get on this Costa Concordia ship in Rome that you are about to become the next Titanic," Bern said. *"Nobody signed a contract," he continued. "They got their ticket" *and in doing so, "agreed to those terms and conditions of which they had no knowledge." ***_

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2012/...in-miami-may-face-legal-hurdle/#ixzz1kgjGgt78


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Costa Concordia civil lawsuit to be filed in Miami may face legal hurdle*
> U.S. citizens who were on the Costa Concordia and want to sue *may be lost in the sea of fine print* written on the back of their ticket vouchers, according to legal experts. *** Included in the fine print on the back of each passenger ticket voucher is a clause stating all lawsuits against the cruise liner must be filed in the country where the company is based. The headquarters for Costa Cruises is Genoa, Italy. *** [However,] "You don’t expect that when you get on this Costa Concordia ship in Rome that you are about to become the next Titanic," Bern said. *"Nobody signed a contract," he continued. "They got their ticket" *and in doing so, "agreed to those terms and conditions of which they had no knowledge." ***_
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2012/...in-miami-may-face-legal-hurdle/#ixzz1kgjGgt78



Warnings on tickets don't seem to protect ski areas. Why should cruiselines be any different?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Warnings on tickets don't seem to protect ski areas. Why should cruiselines be any different?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------

